# Review of World Suite by UVI



## donbodin (Jan 12, 2017)

Despite some shortcomings in functionality, World Suite is a great tool if you’re looking to take your sound "global". UVI has created a massive ethnic library and delivered it in a way that is sure to appeal to a vast variety of music makers.
Full review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2iLRpzl

World Suite sells for $299 from UVI


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for the review.

Judging by the quick sound bits from the review, the multi sampled instruments sound really one dimensional, totally lacking RR and velocity layers. That Balalaika almost like a synth patch.
I thought it sounded as bad as their World traditions which is derived from some 20 year old sample CD's. 
I wonder if this is based on old samples as well, although at 28 GB there's got to be some new content.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 13, 2017)

It looks pretty much like a re-branded MOTU Ethno 2.
It certainly has all the same old Jordan Rudess videos from Ethno 2.


----------



## donbodin (Jan 13, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Thanks for the review.


You are welcome R Soul.

I didn't get any information from the developer pertaining to if the samples were pulled from a previous release. Demos on the review page do sound nice, but I am unaware of how much production in those demos uses the libraries vs the loops/phrases.


----------

